# Obi & Owen's Vet Dentist Recs + *bonus pics*



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

It's been so crazy busy! I've been missing SM  I just wanted to pass along some great info I received from my pups' Vet Dentist. I HIGHLY recommend seeing a vet dentist over general vet for dental issues. They just have so much more experience and expertise. Owen (who just turned a year) actually lost a tooth (he had some puppy teeth removed during his neuter at 6 months old) so I was worried about what was going on. The tooth that fell out was thankfully just another baby tooth and he's likely just missing the adult tooth (not an essential tooth for chewing, so all is good!). She took lots of pics of his teeth (x-rays not needed) but a lot of detailed pics of his mouth and bite and she did a lot of education. 

Things she educated me about:
-- She gave us kudos on daily brushing! yay! We use enzymatic dog toothpaste and PetzLife gel with the Oral-B end-tufted toothbrush
-- we also use oratene dental water additive
-- She recommended safe chew treats like Virbac CET chews (obi gets 3/4 stick and owen get 1/4 stick per day), dental stars, etc..
-- She gave a BIG, HUGE "NO" to antlers of any kind  I had only recently started giving the elk anters and this may have prompted the tooth to come out. I also read that Sue's Tyler may have fractured a tooth on an antler. Such a bummer cuz my dogs love these/ 
-- She also gave a "no" to bully sticks for such tiny toy breeds. 
-- The only additional rec to our daily regimen she recommended us was to use a Chlorehexidine rinse (or spray) daily to kill the bacteria that causes the plaque. 
-- as always, yearly preventative dental evals to check for need of full dentals with anesthesia

Here's a pic of the Rinse she showed me how to use: (once I get the rinse, i can post a video showing exactly how she instructed to use it)












I am bummed about bully sticks and antlers because, although my boys are not aggressive chewers, they love to chew and it occupies their time! I really like our vet dentist and she seems to be very breed-specific in her approach. She said other dogs may be able to handle harder chewies, but not in our tiny maltese with chiclet teeth!



Last but not least...I can't post a thread without some pics of the boys!

Happy at the dentist! (excuse the un-brushed hair!)



















Happy Dental Care!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the recommendations!! I had done daily brushing with Tyler and it didn't help so maybe the other ideas in addition to it will do the trick. And yes I'm pretty sure that Tyler fractured his tooth on an antler 
And you're worried about no hair brushing for the photo, Marisa? Darn they just got their teeth super brushed on clean. That'll do little pig, that'll do"  They're so darn cute!:wub::wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks so much for this information. I am definitely going to use the stuff you have used. 

Would those Merrick Flossie's be considered bad? They are beef tendon. 

Thanks again Marisa! Love the pics!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for passing on the vet dentist's recommendations to us, Marisa! I really need to be more regimented about B&E's dental care...I used to be better than I am now  Sad to hear about chewies...my two won't miss the antlers but they do love bully sticks! Lately I've been giving them sweet potato chews though and they seem to love those too. 

OMG that last picture of your boys almost made me fall over and die from a cuteness overload. ALL pics of them are ADORABLE but this one has to be one of my favs!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Glad to pass on the info! 

Just to clarify, she didn't specifically recommend exact toothpaste and gel and water additives I'm currently using, but said it was good I was using those in the daily regimen. I meant that she recommends daily brushing and water additive as adjunct. She did specifically say "chlorhexidine rinse or spray" and I took a pic of the one she had used on Owen in the office. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Marisa-Love your boys...cute cuts too...thanks for posting. I still do same things we talked about couple yr ago....so far it works. Additive, cleaning. Now I need a new rinse. My vet recommended one that is foam. Wish me luck. 
quickly wanted to share. I just threw out that CET rinse. It made Sammie cough and I sure it upset his tummy. He spit up twice. So I stopped. Sounded like he was congested afterwards..(?). And I used it correctly, none in nose. 
Anyway I am going to order a foam one my Vet had. Cant remember the name now. Sammie would let me put CET rinse in his mouth easy, but it didnt sit well I could tell. I only got it in penny's mouth one time. Could be Sammie is sensitive. Or it tasted bad? I did not give too much I know. Weird cause the Vet used it once so I didn't think anything about it. I don't know if its strong or what. Last month he used a foam type so I'm hoping it works or taste better or whatever problem was. I even tried using a finger cloth to apply it and he still spit it out like crazy. 
Good luck, could just be my dogs. They seem sensitive to sprays or rinses.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I need to get better at this. Boo is nightmare for grooming. Zach the gentle giant actually like teeth brushing go figure! I have tried the dental chews your vet recommended but neither one of mine like them.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

My vet said to watch hard things too. I don't give bully's or hard nylabones. I use the oral chews and a soft Nyla (they aren't really interested in) and just clean teeth daily. A piece tooth fell out of penny's mouth last week. Prob old baby tooth. I need to have it checked. I kept it. It was right after I bought first antlers. I thought they would be ok. I tossed them. She can really gnaw hard :w00t: sticking with oral chews. All of the dental stuff is pretty time consuming with two. 
xxxx


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for passing along the info.

So glad it was just a puppy tooth. Obi and Owen look very cute brushed or not. Love their little faces so much!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good info. I am glad the boys are doing well - the look great.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Your boys are so adorable! And thanks for the info! I must get better with my two. They don't like brushing so I don't do it, but will try again. I use a gel on their teeth but not often enough.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Your boys look so adorable and happy on the photos, seems they are tooth specialists, Lol! 

Thanks for sharing all the info with us! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

joyomom said:


> Thanks so much for this information. I am definitely going to use the stuff you have used.
> 
> Would those Merrick Flossie's be considered bad? They are beef tendon.
> 
> ...


Flossie's aren't beef tendon like pet stores like to tell you. They are still bully's or bull penis that are dried into the spiral shape. Zoe broke a tooth on a Flossie so I don't sell or use those for the same reason Obi and Owen's vet dentist said. Now the elk antlers...I'm still saying if given a size appropriate antler, one that has cut off ends (both ends) and not the natural pointy tipped very end of the antler, they're safe. They need to be big enough they can't fit the whole end into their mouth so they are only gnawing on it and can't bite down with enough pressure to fracture a tooth. Same with joint bones. The bone needs to be about the same size as their head (minus their muzzle) so again they can't bite down hard enough to fracture a tooth or sheer off a chunk of bone.

Marisa, isn't it just such an amazing difference when going to a vet dentist? I'm so glad you did instead of a traditional vet. Yeah for great check ups for the 2 cutest little O's in the whole wide world!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Great info -- thanks for sharing. I love Owens smile -- shows off his great teeth.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Great info. Thanks...looking forward to the video.
The boys are adorable as always!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I did try the CET, but even Lexie's iron tummy got upset 

So glad your little guys did well, I just hate when mine have to go in for cleanings. I brush regularly, but they still have to get them sometimes.


----------



## cherrycola (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks so much for this information, I've learnt a lot.

I use Logic Gel which is an enzymatic gel which you just rub on their teeth, no brushing required, about three times a week and I have thought about using a water additive but not sure which one to go for, I'll have a closer look at them and decide. 

For chews I tend to give pizzle which seems to be bully sticks to you guys, Io has never had a problem and I buy small pieces but I may have to rethink that. I do have an antler somewhere but neither Io or Alfie has ever been interested in it. 

I am sure I have seen CET dental chews here so I'll get some of those, we use Logic Orozyme chews at the moment but they're made from rawhide so maybe not the best option.

Alfie is 11 and has never needed a dental - our vet says his teeth are more like a two year old dog - so I'm hoping I can keep Io's teeth the same.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Flossie's aren't beef tendon like pet stores like to tell you. They are still bully's or bull penis that are dried into the spiral shape. Zoe broke a tooth on a Flossie so I don't sell or use those for the same reason Obi and Owen's vet dentist said. Now the elk antlers...I'm still saying if given a size appropriate antler, one that has cut off ends (both ends) and not the natural pointy tipped very end of the antler, they're safe. They need to be big enough they can't fit the whole end into their mouth so they are only gnawing on it and can't bite down with enough pressure to fracture a tooth. Same with joint bones. The bone needs to be about the same size as their head (minus their muzzle) so again they can't bite down hard enough to fracture a tooth or sheer off a chunk of bone.
> 
> Marisa, isn't it just such an amazing difference when going to a vet dentist? I'm so glad you did instead of a traditional vet. Yeah for great check ups for the 2 cutest little O's in the whole wide world!!


Crystal, could you post a pic of the antler you're describing? Maybe one next to one of your cuties for size comparison?

Mine love antlers but I always though smaller size was better. Not so small they can swallow it, but small enough that they can chew comfortably. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Marrisa is it the veggie chews you get them or the regular ones?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marisa
I had gotten Petzlife a while ago for Tyler when they were at a dog event. I remembered that it said there was alcohol in it. Just wondering if that could be a problem for dogs. I can't use any mouthwash with alcohol in it because my gums swell up from it so have had to find mouthwash without, which luckily has increased. Used to only be able to get Closys. Tyler won't eat those CET strips so I threw out money on those. 



Crystal&Zoe said:


> *Flossie's aren't beef tendon like pet stores like to tell you.* They are still bully's or bull penis that are dried into the spiral shape. Zoe broke a tooth on a Flossie so I don't sell or use those for the same reason Obi and Owen's vet dentist said. Now the elk antlers...I'm still saying if given a size appropriate antler, one that has cut off ends (both ends) and not the natural pointy tipped very end of the antler, they're safe. They need to be big enough they can't fit the whole end into their mouth so they are only gnawing on it and can't bite down with enough pressure to fracture a tooth. Same with joint bones. The bone needs to be about the same size as their head (minus their muzzle) so again they can't bite down hard enough to fracture a tooth or sheer off a chunk of bone.
> 
> Marisa, isn't it just such an amazing difference when going to a vet dentist? I'm so glad you did instead of a traditional vet. Yeah for great check ups for the 2 cutest little O's in the whole wide world!!


Crystal - about the spiral flossies. I rarely give them to Tyler but every once in a while. My pet boutique didn't say they're tendon but it was printed on the packaging by the manufacturer, Merrick. It says on it "Made of pure beef tendon." Are they allowed to lie about that? I feel like we should report it to the FDA. I don't know how to trust any manufacturer. I've give Tyler trachea tubes having gone on your recommendations a few years ago. Are they safe or not? Now I know why I home cook. Who can trust any manufacturer?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Marisa, thanks for sharing your visit.
Are you taking Obi and Owen to the "dentist" for regular check ups, or just when there is an issue? 
I love the photos, especially the one with Owen smiling to show off his pearly whites!!

I looked up the CET chews because I have never seen them before. It looks like they are made of rawhide from Mexico. Quite a few of the reviews on Amazon mention choking, which I always worry about with rawhide since it gets so soft and gooey. Just wanted to mention that it might be a good idea to supervise while they are chewing, just to be safe


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Marisa
> I had gotten Petzlife a while ago for Tyler when they were at a dog event. I remembered that it said there was alcohol in it. Just wondering if that could be a problem for dogs. I can't use any mouthwash with alcohol in it because my gums swell up from it so have had to find mouthwash without, which luckily has increased. Used to only be able to get Closys. Tyler won't eat those CET strips so I threw out money on those.
> 
> 
> Crystal - about the spiral flossies. I rarely give them to Tyler but every once in a while. My pet boutique didn't say they're tendon but it was printed on the packaging by the manufacturer, Merrick. It says on it "Made of pure beef tendon." Are they allowed to lie about that? I feel like we should report it to the FDA. I don't know how to trust any manufacturer. I've give Tyler trachea tubes having gone on your recommendations a few years ago. Are they safe or not? Now I know why I home cook. Who can trust any manufacturer?


My overly scientific method is to use the Petzlife gel instead of the spray and letting it sit on the toothbrush for a minute to let the alcohol evaporate. 

No idea if this works. But Gustave didn't do well on the Leba spray so I switched to Petzlife gel. He loves it and no tummy upsets so far. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks Marisa!! The boys are as cute and handsome as ever!!! Is there another name for chlorehexidine? I bought Natural Promise Fresh Dental Total care kit and the Fresh Dental fresh breath spray. I got them at Petco so they may not be the correct kind. Does anyone know?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

eiksaa said:


> Crystal, could you post a pic of the antler you're describing? Maybe one next to one of your cuties for size comparison?
> 
> Mine love antlers but I always though smaller size was better. Not so small they can swallow it, but small enough that they can chew comfortably.
> 
> ...


I'll sure try. I'm here late tonight at the store so it may not be until this weekend. 



Snowbody said:


> Marisa
> I had gotten Petzlife a while ago for Tyler when they were at a dog event. I remembered that it said there was alcohol in it. Just wondering if that could be a problem for dogs. I can't use any mouthwash with alcohol in it because my gums swell up from it so have had to find mouthwash without, which luckily has increased. Used to only be able to get Closys. Tyler won't eat those CET strips so I threw out money on those.
> 
> 
> Crystal - about the spiral flossies. I rarely give them to Tyler but every once in a while. My pet boutique didn't say they're tendon but it was printed on the packaging by the manufacturer, Merrick. It says on it "Made of pure beef tendon." Are they allowed to lie about that? I feel like we should report it to the FDA. I don't know how to trust any manufacturer. I've give Tyler trachea tubes having gone on your recommendations a few years ago. Are they safe or not? Now I know why I home cook. Who can trust any manufacturer?


I'm hoping the CET Rinse will say on the bottle how much ethyl alcohol is in it and Marisa can tell us. I'm not seeing it on line. But I wonder how it compares to the amount of grain alcohol in PetzLife.

Trachea's are safe imo since they are much softer so there's really no way it could fracture a tooth. And if a portion is swallowed, it will digest. It won't digest as fast as food by any means, but as quickly or maybe even quicker then the dental chews on the market today. Now just like with Flossies and Bully sticks, it's not recommended to leave your fluff unsupervised since there is a possibility of it getting small enough to become a choking hazard in a short amount of time. 

As for Merrick calling Flossies tendons....idk....what technically makes up a penis? Is it a tendon? A muscle? Maybe Marisa will be willing to fill us in on that one. lolol


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I'll sure try. I'm here late tonight at the store so it may not be until this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ewww. Never thought of that. Darn they put a tendon in my knee to replace my ACL. I sure as **** hope it wasn't from a different part of the anatomy than the leg.:new_shocked::new_shocked: Marisa - help us out here. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Ewww. Never thought of that. Darn they put a tendon in my knee to replace my ACL. I sure as **** hope it wasn't from a different part of the anatomy than the leg.:new_shocked::new_shocked: Marisa - help us out here. :HistericalSmiley:


We will have to call you "ole stiff knee" :smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

SammieMom said:


> We will have to call you "ole stiff knee" :smrofl::smrofl:


:w00t::w00t::new_shocked::new_shocked::brownbag:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A Yorkie Talk member actually emailed Merrick a few years ago to find out if their Flossies were tendons or penises. Crystal is right. 

Flossies and Bully Sticks - YorkieTalk.com Forums - Yorkshire Terrier Community


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> :w00t::w00t::new_shocked::new_shocked::brownbag:


Ahhhh Sue. I was just kidding. :wub:


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

My vet also gave me a bottle of the CET Chlorehexidine rinse...I looked closely at the ingredients and decided not to use it, especially after tasting it. It tastes awful. I would recommend that before using any of these dental products look closely at the ingredients especially if you have a maltese with a sensitive stomach.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this information, Marisa!! And of course, for the beautiful bonus pics of your two boys. Aahh, I just love seeing them!! So cuuuuute!! :wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

The boys look so sweet with their little adorable expressions! Love! 

Thanks for sharing all the info. I give my two small ones Belly Bones and Dental Care bones, which don't bother even Cozette's sensitive tummy, and must do a good job because the last time I brought Cozette into the vet's, he said her teeth looked great. I'll try the water additive, but with Cozette's tummy being so touchy, and her doing really well as it is, I may not try to add the rinse. 

It's so nice that you got such great information-- it sounds like she was very thorough, and glad to hear that Owen's lost tooth was just a baby one!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Glad to know about the Flossie's. 

I really felt it was helping keep their teeth clean. They just LOVE them.

I got something made with yak milk that a Yorkist friend recommended. Hopefully this will be ok.

Thanks for info Marisa. Tried to find those toothbrushes today but I think ill order online from amazon.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendations and letting us know what the dentist said! I had no idea deer antlers would be bad for their teeth :\. It's about time for Cici to see a dentist so we'll see how it goes. I just brush her teeth with regular dog toothpaste and don't use any other products in her mouth, but I have seen that same bottle and products at her vets so I'm going to give it a try. 

They both look so adorable as well  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

eiksaa said:


> Crystal, could you post a pic of the antler you're describing? Maybe one next to one of your cuties for size comparison?
> 
> Mine love antlers but I always though smaller size was better. Not so small they can swallow it, but small enough that they can chew comfortably.
> 
> ...


I totally forgot about this until today when I was responding on Sandi's thread about antlers! I'm so sorry!! Here are a couple of pics of Callie chewing on hers. The round, cut off ends of the antler are bigger than her nose. I put the first one in just cuz I thought she looked cute. lol She can only really gnaw on it from the sides of her mouth.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you for sharing, I love reading about everything Maltese related, a total newb right here  I got my pup toothpaste and a brush in the local pet store, but he won´t sit still :/ But we are getting there 

Your fluffs are so happy and lovely, their pictures made me smile, a delight! :heart:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

4furkidsmom said:


> My vet also gave me a bottle of the CET Chlorehexidine rinse...I looked closely at the ingredients and decided not to use it, especially after tasting it. It tastes awful. I would recommend that before using any of these dental products look closely at the ingredients especially if you have a maltese with a sensitive stomach.


I tasted it and didn't think it was that bad actually :blush: I use a VERY tiny amount as instructed and my pup's haven't had upset stomach at all so far. Like any product, some dogs might be more sensitive than others and they really shouldn't be ingesting large amounts based on the tiny amount that goes on the teeth.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the tips, Marisa!:wub: I use the same regimen as you do, but have never tried the rinse...I get a box of those little brushes on Amazon...they are perfect for reaching those back teeth where most of the tartar collects..to the rest of SM, while you can just apply the Petzlife oral gel to the teeth, I have found that brushing with it actually works better..from now on, I will be using a vet dentist for my 3..there is a good one here in Charlotte..:wub:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I bought my dogs's toothbrush and toothpaste on Amazon. They love the vanilla-mint enzymatic toothpaste by Virbac/C.E.T.! I also use the water additive and foaming breath freshener by Tropiclean, but I'm not sure how good those are. I guess I'm going to look into the oral rinse by Virbac/CET that you showed. thanks, Marissa for this info! And yes, you boys always look fantastic!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

This is wonderful information. Our breed is so predisposed to dental disease. I am not able to and have not been able to brush McC teeth since the day I got her. It is totally impossible for me to do so, she fights it. Also, was uncooperative this past week when our vet took a quick look in her mouth. I will have more evaluated at the time of her spay in two weeks. 

On the other hand, Bimmer already lets me in his mouth and I did not a thing different with him then her. It's personality. 

Thank you for all of your help. I have taken note of everything you posted.:ThankYou:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Chardy said:


> This is wonderful information. Our breed is so predisposed to dental disease. I am not able to and have not been able to brush McC teeth since the day I got her. It is totally impossible for me to do so, she fights it. Also, was uncooperative this past week when our vet took a quick look in her mouth. I will have more evaluated at the time of her spay in two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will she let you 'brush' her teeth with peanut butter and your finger? That's how our breeder told us to get Gustave used to stuff in his mouth. We went from PB on finger to toothpaste on finger to now toothpaste on toothbrush. 

I know what you mean by personality. I didn't have to do any of this with Mieka coz she's not a rebel or a fighter. But Gustave can be opinionated so it took tiny steps but he loves it now!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

eiksaa said:


> Will she let you 'brush' her teeth with peanut butter and your finger? That's how our breeder told us to get Gustave used to stuff in his mouth. We went from PB on finger to toothpaste on finger to now toothpaste on toothbrush.
> 
> I know what you mean by personality. I didn't have to do any of this with Mieka coz she's not a rebel or a fighter. But Gustave can be opinionated so it took tiny steps but he loves it now!
> 
> ...


I will try that today! Thanks! I will give you an update.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Carol if you can get him to let you rub your finger on his teeth, you could just use a gauze pad to clean his teeth, just wrap it around your finger. You really only need to be brushing the outside of the teeth (the cheek side). Obviously if you can brush the inside that's great but not as crucial.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

StevieB said:


> Carol if you can get him to let you rub your finger on his teeth, you could just use a gauze pad to clean his teeth, just wrap it around your finger. You really only need to be brushing the outside of the teeth (the cheek side). Obviously if you can brush the inside that's great but not as crucial.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I tried no go... nothing in her mouth. I am hoping the peanut butter trick will help some! Thanks!


----------

